# Wondering why certain products and brands rarely feature anymore.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thought I’d start a chat on certain products and brands that rarely get used on this forum. I know there’s been lots of new products and brands that have come on to the market in recent years but I still think that the traditional brands and products still cut the mustard today but some how rarely get a mention on here. I read as I’m sure you do on certain threads like Bristle Hounds ever popular what detailing products you bought today or the showroom thread and what detailing did you do today to name but a few and I struggle to remember the last time Meguires had a mention or poor boys, chemical guys, even Turtle wax. Then there’s Wowo’s and R222. I’m sure there’s many more that rarely get a mention on here. Can you add to what I’ve just mentioned and your thoughts on why they rarely feature on this forum like they used to?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Largely due to "scene" brands and the latest buzz "brands" being the best thing ever - albeit rebranded trade products that people are given for free to be a "brand sponser" on instagram...

Give me meguiars, zaino etc any day


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd agree, it's probably due to influencers on social media and you tube. Much of it will be down to the amount the brands are investing in this type of exposure but I think Megs and Turtlewax are quite popular on here still. I've just started using Wowos products Inc foam, wheel wash, shampoo, glass cleaner and crystal sealant and I'm really enjoying them as they seem to be effective and good value:thumb:, and that was the result of some threads on here not so long ago.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Every new product is "_Amazing !!! - it blows everything else out of the water_" for a short while, then it goes to "_I've gone back to using xyz, because its always been good_"

I am convinced there is a huge amount of undeclared product sponsorship going on across the internet and i think we are long overdue for legislation which forces declaration of paid promotions.

I just look for the brands / products which naturally get mentioned a LOT for being great down the ages, like: Zaino, Meguirs, Autoglym, Sonax, ONR, Bilt Hamber etc,etc


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm a self declared fan of small, UK, businesses. 

I'm a fan of solid, reliable, consistent, simply gets on with the job products also.

The folks that run these businesses don't have mega money to spend on advertising and such like 'cus they're ploughing it back into developing genuinely "better" products.

I simply don't buy the latest super brilliant, whizzo, magical, awesome, game changing product until it's actually delivered in real life as verified by real folks who actually bought it and used it.

Welcome to DW :thumb::lol:

Unfortunately, IMHO, there is way too much emphasis, pressure, I'm not too sure how to describe it in having the latest ultimate thingy as seen on the Internet rather that having good, honest products.

Style over substance and the inversion of form follows function.

And yet "everyone" is now shouting up for eco stuff and being mindful of the damage done to the planet when if they'd have bought something "solid" rather than a flash in the pan it'd still be trundling along, doing its thing, day in, day out etc. and wouldn't need replacing (with all the associated environmental impacts) 'cus it's still working well.

Andy.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

There are far too many products on the market, every new product claims to be the new best product ever. Serious professional detailers don't go in for this constant hype. If you are good at what you do, you don't need every single product on the market. A good detailer doesn't need 20 different types of paint rectification products and 30 different buffing pads, they can get by with three, such as the green, blue and yellow top from the 3M range. There is absolutely no need to have as much products as the manufacturers would have you believe. I use one product only for the following: Engine cleaning, headlining, seats, carpets, door trim and dashboards, fly splat removal, door rubbers, in fact pretty much anything which requires cleaning on a vehicle. I have used it for 36 years and it has never, ever failed me. I do think some 'detailers' like to talk the talk, and go on about this, and that, and how this works better than that when used with those, and so on. As I said, a 'proper' detailer can do a fantastic job on pretty much anything with a fairly decent set up. It is all about the knowledge and experience, knowing what to use and when, how much etc. That knowledge comes with experience. Such as blending products to do certain jobs rather than buy a specific product because the manufacturers, and some 'detailers' tell you that you need it. 
With a fairly decent detailing set up, I have transformed some of the most amazing cars over the years, including many cars valued at millions of pounds each.
I'm sure every professional detailer on here has 5 litre tubs of products they bought, when the hype said they were amazing. First use they seemed great but after a short while they were pushed to the back of the shelf and went back to old faithful. 
I guess the detailing product manufacturers would tend to disagree with me though!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

As mentioned, it depends whats in fashion and new hype products come along but all the best products and brands stand the test of time imo. Just tonight i was using zymol concours which was very popular around 10 years ago but never really gets mentioned now. There is so many new brands and so many new products to try... Wonder what the next in fashion product will be?! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

All aboard the hype train!


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

pt1 said:


> As mentioned, it depends whats in fashion and new hype products come along but all the best products and brands stand the test of time imo. Just tonight i was using zymol concours which was very popular around 10 years ago but never really gets mentioned now. There is so many new brands and so many new products to try... Wonder what the next in fashion product will be?!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Concours is an awesome product, I have a pot of it myself. I never tire of the smell, it is divine.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Finish Kare, Zaino, jetseal, megs #16, P1 gtechniq polish, all fallen out of favour.
Got FK pink wax on mine at the moment, forgot how good it was.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Some because they where overtaken by better products.
But still a fan of Collinite and FK1000p
Still like Autoglym, however a lot of product have developed in much better products than their predecessors.
Other Autoglym product like Autoglym Polar seal have filled a gap. 
Because it is long on the market doesn’t mean is no good, it must be good to be long on the market.

I mind a couple of years ago, waxes would come out in fancy wooden/glas pots, and became a collector item rather than the quality of the product.

Nowadays it is smells that people want, it’s just a market.

I only want a good product, focus on what it does, rather than unimportant qualities like a nice colour/smell/ packaging.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

One aspect - some imported brands are just too expensive to bring in now - shipping costs have gone through the roof, so we no longer bring in Porsche Car Care, R222/P21S for example.

Much of the rest of it is down to hype as noted...


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been guilty of following the hype train, but in recent years have become a fan of Wowo's because it does exactly what I was told, time after time, it lasts long enough for me and I plan to stick with it.

I was however also well down the road with Auto Allure and the original Art DeShine products and loved them bothin a range of their products, sadly however I can't get either, hence why I moved on to Wowo's.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

ridders66 said:


> Concours is an awesome product, I have a pot of it myself. I never tire of the smell, it is divine.


What would you say the smell is? i cant quite put my finger on it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

pt1 said:


> What would you say the smell is? i cant quite put my finger on it
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cinnamon, beeswax and banana oil I think.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Ridders66 could you let us in on the secret what is the one product you use for the many detailing areas you listed.
regards
todds


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I still rock with the Meguiars detailer range, good value and dependable. Used it for donkeys years.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

alfajim said:


> Finish Kare, Zaino, jetseal, megs #16, P1 gtechniq polish, all fallen out of favour.
> Got FK pink wax on mine at the moment, forgot how good it was.


If you can find me a tin of #16 let me know!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If the pandemic has shown us anything, it's that you need to keep up with trends as they happen or get left behind and especially in the uk, the detailing industry here has to be on point.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I was one of these guys who wanted to try the latest and greatest, see what the hype was all about.

As time passed by, I just stopped. I have a small bunch of things for every step I like to use and have been doing so for the better part of 5 years. I believe the same is true with a big chunk of folks here, they've all found what they like and they stick to it.

perhaps this is why they dont talk about whats new - because they aren't interested, or talk about the old/good stuff - because they've already found it.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

roscopervis said:


> All aboard the hype train!


I read that to this song!!!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I've gone full circle and followed the hype train for years. Used to spend hundreds on products that i didn't need and often didn't use. I find i use a lot of Autoglym/meguiars products again and that's what i started using years ago when i got my first car.


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

I am guilty of mindless shopping sprees at times, but I am kind of glad I found some staples that are in the arsenal for years. Like many, I've come full circle to come back to stuff from Meg's, Koch etc. 
I feel like the sub-category of new products that most of the people want to try is the LSP category. We always look for the most durable, best finish type of product. It is also the optical factor, how the paint looks with certain LSP on it. You have glass cleaner or APC that just does it's purpose. But it is the LSP that alters the looks. What I wanted to say is don't go down the LSP rabbit hole &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

todds said:


> Ridders66 could you let us in on the secret what is the one product you use for the many detailing areas you listed.
> regards
> todds


I've said it on here many times, detailers need to get on this stuff. They don't know what they are missing. It's called Solclens, made by Guardian Products in Barnoldswick. It's food safe too, so is great in the kitchen on the worktops, oven cupboards, bathroom, anywhere! I have a trigger bottle mixed in the garage, outbuildings, kitchen, household cleaning box and bathroom.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

We recently moved into our new place, most of our stuff had been in storage for nearly 18 months. When I got things out in the garage decided to put things together by brand. I didn't realise I had so much Swissvax stuff that I hadn't used for years ( other than pneu ) . I'd forgot how nice it is to use . I even gave the metal storage box in the garden a coat of nano express. .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I buy very little these days, many will recall me buying and selling quite often as I did like to try different brands on a regular basis, just not worth the expenditure anymore. 

I have reduced my kit to about 10% of what it once was, if I run out of one product I will replace it with the same.

I once said that if you decontaminated your car and used AG SRP and EGP it would still look like the best detailed car on the street, :lol:

And don't get me started on those manufacturers who started out on DW and then bailed to pastures new, :wall:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I buy very little these days, many will recall me buying and selling quite often as I did like to try different brands on a regular basis, just not worth the expenditure anymore.
> 
> I have reduced my kit to about 10% of what it once was, if I run out of one product I will replace it with the same.
> 
> ...


Any examples of manufactures Andy who went on to pastures new?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

LeeH said:


> If you can find me a tin of #16 let me know!


We can get that for you..........


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Generally, I’ve stuck to the same product brands over the last 6 years. The newest brand I’ve tried is Sonax with their BSD and that was because I needed a new QD. Otherwise I still use the “old” brands - BH, DJ, Megs, AG, Gtechniq, and AF.


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I once said that if you decontaminated your car and used AG SRP and EGP it would still look like the best detailed car on the street, :lol:


I think you're 100% correct there. Give someone who is fastidious in their approach to cleaning (sorry - Detailing) a car some well know but often basic products and they will produce a much better result than a sloppily applied miracle wonder product from the latest super brand on the old YouTubes.

But, like most i have been guilty of falling down the rabbit hole of newer is better in the past, but nowadays my arsenal is much smaller and probably better for it. :buffer:


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

I too used to buy products that got rave reviews on here but eventually gave up as my
detailing knowledge increased.
Similar to others on here I remain loyal to the small number of preparations that have 
proved successful for me.

I rarely change my cars & now that the body/interior is up to standard I don't need many different
Items to maintain the finish.


di


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

I noticed that Collonite 476S wax has disappeared off the radar. I have enough products in my detailing arsenal and want to focus on just using those. I may buy 1 or 2 things every now and again but not very often. 

When I first started detailing I used Autoglym SRP and EGP. I still think they are great products.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I was much the same way. I'm very selective with what i buy however and i don't have much overlap in products uses, i do have a few too many shampoos but that's just because i settled on carpro reset IE went full circle. Reset was on of my first soaps 2.5 years ago i guess now.

I will try to use up my less desirable shampoos on the foam cannon.

All and all besides a few CG polishes and megs 06, i will end up using it all. Megs 06 is decent just not something i would use over gyeon primer or something like 3D speed. I was hoping to get Nv's morph AIO but apparently they are having issues with getting all the raw materials. Angelwax has an AIO too that looks interesting but i really don't want 500ml.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

DistortedVision said:


> I noticed that Collonite 476S wax has disappeared off the radar. I have enough products in my detailing arsenal and want to focus on just using those. I may buy 1 or 2 things every now and again but not very often.
> 
> When I first started detailing I used Autoglym SRP and EGP. I still think they are great products.


Agreed ref the latter paragraph mate. They were the days.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

fk1000p one of the only sealants I have probably ever finished and bought a new tub straight after.

The Dodo Juice wax range was always a good shout, Purple Haze, Orange Crush.

Victoria Collectors wax I also have, very nice and oily wax. Never hear anyone talk about Victoria Wax.

I have tried many products and if I find one I generally stay with it, quite a few Car Chem products.


----------

